# Tub Rack



## xterra (Nov 14, 2011)

With a few clutches in the incubator, and a week off work I decided to have a go at putting a tub rack together.

I wanted to make something simple that didn't rely on accurate cutting as I dont have much in the way of power tools. I also wanted something that was totally flexible as in the shelf height had to be adjustable in case I want to change the size or style of tubs that I use in the future.

I think this is a pretty simple design, as it only needs a drill, and the use of a router as I will be using heat cord.

All up this was around the $200 not including heat cord or thermostat. Everything is from bunnings so I'm sure you could source materials cheaper if you really tried.

I still have to add some more shelves with larger tubs and a guide at the back to stop the tubs being pushed back past the shelf.

Not sure how it will go holding the heat with the sides being totally open so I may need to make some changes over winter.View attachment 226139
View attachment 226141
View attachment 226140


Paul


----------



## deebo (Nov 14, 2011)

good design mate....might have to copy that one day!


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks good xterra. Don't worry about the sides being open, as long as you have 2 runs of heat cord directly under the back 20-30% of the tubs, you will have sufficient heating. A lot of people are building racks the same way you have.

Be sure to post pics when it's complete.


----------



## nervous (Nov 14, 2011)

i have this same design that i made... i made it about 1,5-2yrs ago, found the design on an American website.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 14, 2011)

nice one. started gathering the materials to do the exact same rack a few months ago, even the quadrant tubs.

but with a less than average year and bugger all in the incubator i gave it a miss.

how steady is it? i was planning on make a 40-50 tub rack but thought i'd need a run of the threaded up in the middle also.


----------



## nervous (Nov 14, 2011)

Ozzie Python said:


> nice one. started gathering the materials to do the exact same rack a few months ago, even the quadrant tubs.
> 
> but with a less than average year and bugger all in the incubator i gave it a miss.
> 
> how steady is it? i was planning on make a 40-50 tub rack but thought i'd need a run of the threaded up in the middle also.



if you do the nut up nice and tight it is very sturdy... if you are going to be over 800-1000mm long i would definitely recommend a middle rod also, the reason being is bowing of the panel.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 14, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 14, 2011)

think i got the idea from an o/s website also. 

So many benefits of a rack like this. after the seasion is over and hatchies moved on you can collapse the whole thing down and pack it up until the next year, plenty of ventilation, can adjust shelf height for various tubs, no cutting apart from the rods- just a router and drill.

would be great for DIY kits too Aaron


----------



## xterra (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, whilst the individual rods alone are pretty slender and prone to buckling, every shelf you add reduces the buckling length by a factor of 4 so as long as the shelves are not spaced over say 30cm it should be pretty steady.

I am going to use starmiad 15l tubs on the top shelves, and it will be pretty sturdy with them.

The thing I like most about this style, is that any muppet (like me) could slap it together aside from needing a router for the heating.

Cheers.


----------



## deebo (Nov 14, 2011)

Could you use thicker rod perhaps to strengthen it and allow for taller tubs? Im assuming it comes in different diameters.....


----------



## xterra (Nov 14, 2011)

Definately thicker rod available at bunnings up to about twice as thick I think. Cost goes up a bit but still worth looking into if someone needs tall tubs.
That and you could easily brace in a cross pattern on the rear to add more support.


----------



## mungus (Nov 14, 2011)

just add pegboard to the back & sides.....works a bit better & only need 1 row of heat cord.


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Nov 14, 2011)

Brilliant design. Completely adjustable shelves. Might have to make one of these.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Nov 15, 2011)

the tub in the bottom right hand corner is around the wrong way. ;-)

super idea tho, awesome how adjustable it is


----------



## xterra (Nov 18, 2011)

All finished, just waiting for some habistat thermostats to turn up.

Ended up going with the following:

4 x 30L Starmaid, 4 x 10L Starmaid, 25 x 5L Quadrant and 5 x 7L sistema on the top shelf given they seem to have pretty secure lids.

As I based all my set out off the 5L tubs the central column is offset and blocks one 10L tub.....not ideal but I only originally intended on the 25 x 5L tubs so the others were after thoughts so just bonus as far as I'm concerned.

Cheers,
Paul

View attachment 226705


----------



## El_Lagarto (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## ReptilesAsPets (Nov 18, 2011)

Like great minds think alike. I just finished building a hatching rack last weekend here's some pics.


----------

